
Nylas N1 now has snooze, swipe actions, emoji, and more - eibrahim
https://medium.com/@Nylas/nylas-n1-now-has-snooze-swipe-actions-emoji-and-more-561cd1e91559#.mgp8wtbm2
======
rmason
Anyone interested in developing desktop apps with Github's Electron the folks
at Nylas have done several presentations with lots of good information.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIRXVGVPzn8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIRXVGVPzn8)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO9e8r6RQhE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO9e8r6RQhE)

------
grinich
Hi folks -- I work at Nylas and would be happy to answer questions about N1.

If you haven't seen it, the code for N1 and the sync engine are both open
source available on our GitHub:
[https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

~~~
z1mm32m4n
If I snooze on my desktop with N1, will it properly notify me on my phone if I
subsequently shut down my laptop?

~~~
cjbprime
Huh! Am I missing something? I didn't think Nylas had any kind of mobile
support yet. How does this work?

~~~
vorador
Hi, I'm an engineer at Nylas. Basically we have a server side process which
moves snoozed emails back to your IMAP/Exchange inbox when it's time to
unsnooze them.

------
ultramancool
Did they get rid of the extra middle server yet or integrate it at least?
Seems really annoying when IMAP satisfies basically everything already...
makes me think the whole thing is just a ploy to collect as many people's
email as possible to be honest.

~~~
vorotato
Additionally what does this have that thunderbird doesn't?

~~~
r3bl

        - Support
        - Nice design
        - Chance to make an impact because it's fresh
        - Pretty much everything stated in this blog post (including, but not limited to, swipe, snooze, emoji support, opportunity to schedule a reply)
    

Don't get me wrong, I am using Thunderbird currently, but this thing really
shines in some of the areas where Thunderbird does not. But, I'm going to have
to wait until the PGP support is finished before I even consider moving to it.

------
orky56
Thanks for a great product. I like how you guys timed the release with the
even of the Mailbox shutdown. I continue to document issues on Github and
really appreciate the responsiveness.

One thing I'm afraid of is that N1 is developing new features and immediately
pushing them too strongly in the UI. Despite all these new features recently,
the app's Preferences haven't changed much. Before continuing to push hard on
even more new features, it would be great to focus more on the experience:
bugs, customizability, design, and extensibility.

Bugs: [https://github.com/nylas/N1/issues](https://github.com/nylas/N1/issues)
It's hard to quantify but there seem to be pending issues that have been
around for awhile.

Customizability: As I mentioned, the App Preferences menu has been pretty
static despite new updates. If I want to hide certain features from the UI, it
should be as simple as doing so from here rather than doing it directly in the
code (which is possible and much easier than any other client out there).

Design: The ability to import & create own themes is great and makes it very
usable. That being said the default themes have very little contrast and have
too little white space. In addition, the new icons for Send later, insert
email template, insert link tracking, and enable read receipts aren't very
clean. Against a gray background in the Light theme they are hard to
distinguish as button since they are just icons. Also, with their sketchy
design style they add too much detail to support fast twitch reactions
necessary for an email workflow.

Extensibility: Although each theme is managed separately, I'm curious to learn
how the community of developers stays on top of upcoming & new releases with
regards to quality and timing. In addition, I haven't much change in the
encouragement of plug-ins. I haven't seen new plug-ins recently.

I understand it's all about the community and I'm one of them. Hopefully this
post is more constructive than offensive. Feel free to reach out for any
clarifications or justifications. I'm a diehard user and recommend the product
to everyone who struggles with email.

~~~
grinich
Definitely agree with all of the above, and most of these are next on our
roadmap. Our next sprint is focused on polish and performance. Stay tuned! ;)

Unfortunately GitHub has kind of become a catch-all for general debugging and
support from users, so it's not necessarily bugs or feature requests (e.g.
[https://github.com/nylas/N1/issues/1412](https://github.com/nylas/N1/issues/1412)).
Still, it's probably the best place to open issues for suggestions or things
you want to see!

Thanks for the feedback and the kind words! You can also email me directly via
mg@nylas.com

------
rafael-rinaldi
I'm really impressed with how fast this project is evolving. Been keeping up
with it for a while and today is the best mail client IMHO.

Kudos to all involved.

~~~
spang
Thanks! Glad you're enjoying it. :) (I'm part of the Nylas team)

------
desipenguin
I downloaded N1 after reading this post. I do not get such behavior. Instead I
see snooze and archive buttons. I am using “self hosted” version, but I don’t
think it should matter, since this seems to be “front end” feature.

I have Version 0.4.10-4e3595b on OSX (El Capitan)

------
jwb119
This is fantastic, snooze is essential to my email flow and I've been waiting
for N1 to release this. Love the additional features like emoji too. Keep it
coming.

------
emergentcypher
Does it have encryption yet?

~~~
spang
Not yet! You can track the issue here:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1/issues/96](https://github.com/nylas/N1/issues/96)

